# WHERE TO BUY the best rhinestone supplies?



## heartsandskulls (Nov 9, 2010)

PLS HELP! Looking for Rhinestone Stencil Supplier.

and best rhinestones online


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Try this one. www.rhinestonetemplates.com


----------



## hent (Mar 4, 2007)

From Swarovski, or a dealer of them, avoid cheap china, cheap means CHEAP hehe


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I get my template material from JSI sign.
(S425S-15) 15 inch Hartco 425 Series $75.00 
Shineart has great quality stones called pellosa.(cheaper then sav but way less pricey)they shine like diamonds)


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

hent said:


> From Swarovski, or a dealer of them, avoid cheap china, cheap means CHEAP hehe


Hardly anyone uses Swarovski stones anymore, oh there are a few but not many, as a matter of fact a good machine cut will look as close to a Swarovski as you can get for a fraction of the price.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i buy my supplies form here Wholesale Embroidery Supplies | Blanks | Thread | Designs |


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

plan b said:


> Hardly anyone uses Swarovski stones anymore, oh there are a few but not many, as a matter of fact a good machine cut will look as close to a Swarovski as you can get for a fraction of the price.


There are many of us rhinestoners that use Swarovski and Preciosa stones all the time. It isn't just the better sparkle you get from Swarovski and Preciosa (or Pellosa) stones, it is the finer quality glue. My customers send their clothes to the dry cleaner most of the time and report back to me that they haven't lost a stone yet from the cleaning process.My customers are willing to pay a higher price for better stones because of this.
Just depends on who you customer is and what they are willing to pay.
There is a need for all levels of rhinestones in this world and it is wonderful that we have so many choices so we can buy just what we need.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

MYDAMIT said:


> i buy my supplies form here Wholesale Embroidery Supplies | Blanks | Thread | Designs |


Thread Art is 15 or so miles down the highway from me. I do go out there to pick up stuff in an emergency. 
There minimum order for wholesale is $100.

For those in the Houston area, they are located on Muscheke Road just off 290. When you see the Buc-ee's on the corner of Muscheke & 290 that where you turn. They are open M-F.


----------



## SM071011 (Feb 22, 2011)

Check out Eurotex™ Inc. for rhinestone transfers


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

SM071011 said:


> Check out Eurotex™ Inc. for rhinestone transfers


I tried going to the website but I didn't see anything that said rhinestone transfers. Did I miss something?

Brian


----------



## SM071011 (Feb 22, 2011)

flash sites grrrr....www.eurotex.com....on the right side click catalog and scroll down on the left to swarovski crystal heat transfers. they do work with korean and preciosa as well. hope this helps


----------

